# Tobago/Caribbean Airlines queston



## bellesgirl (Dec 19, 2010)

We are traveling to Tobago and need to take a flight from Trinidad on Caribbean Airlines.  Our flight to Trinidad gets in at 1:30pm and I was thinking of booking a 3:30pm flight on to Tobago.  Would this give us enough time to clear customs and make the connection?  I was also worried that if the flight is delayed what would happen, but it looks like you can use your ticket on any CA flight.  I don't know if I am reading this right or not.  Does anyone have experience with this airline? I cannot find a phone number to call or an email - strange.

16.Penalties-changes/cancel

note - General Rule Does Not Apply

  Cancellations

    Any Time

      Charge 25 Percent For Cancel/no-show/refund.

  Changes

    Charge Ttd 30 For Reissue.

    Any Time

      Changes Permitted.

         Note -

          Fee Of Ttd 30 Applies For Spelling

          Corrections Once Change Is For The Orginally

          Ticketed Passenger.

          Complete Name Changes Not Permitted.


----------



## alanmj (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm in Tobago right now. Came through POS from St Lucia. Ours was a small plane so luggage came quickly in POS and got through customs quickly. Was at the gate for the Tobago hopper within 30 mins of landing. It's only a small airport.

Our friends though came in on a BA flight - lots of passengers and luggage. Took a time to get the luggage, then a time to get through customs. Took them 90 mins from landing.

So, if your plane is on time, 2 hours should be enough.

If you miss it, I wouldn't worry -they take stand-by for all flights. On our flight there was a change of plane, and some passengers got on for seats in rows that didn't exist on the new plane... They were bumped to the later flight. It's all very Caribbean... Don't sweat it.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 20, 2010)

*Coming into Tobago on BA--many questions*



alanmj said:


> I'm in Tobago right now. Came through POS from St Lucia. Ours was a small plane so luggage came quickly in POS and got through customs quickly. Was at the gate for the Tobago hopper within 30 mins of landing. It's only a small airport.
> 
> Our friends though came in on a BA flight - lots of passengers and luggage. Took a time to get the luggage, then a time to get through customs. Took them 90 mins from landing.
> 
> ...



We are arriving on BA from Antigua to Tobago.  Were your friends handled without incident even though it took so long?  Any luggage weight hang-ups?  Also, when leaving the airport, were they given any time to allow to leave like 2 hours, 1 hour before flight time?  We head to Barbados on BA when we leave Tobago. 

Also, have you heard anything about dengue fever there?  Have you run into many mosquitos as all?  Are you staying at a timeshare near the airport?  Did they pick you up on schedule?  Sorry for all the qustions   but we will be there in March and you are the first one onsite I could ask.  Thank you.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 20, 2010)

We will be staying at Sandy Point Beach Club.  Is that where you are?  It is the only RCI resort in Tobago.  Don't know about II.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 20, 2010)

bellesgirl said:


> We will be staying at Sandy Point Beach Club.  Is that where you are?  It is the only RCI resort in Tobago.  Don't know about II.



Yes, Sandy Point and we are flying in from Sandals Antigua on British Airways direct to Tobago.  Please share all the good and bads of Sandy Point and any walkable restaurants.  My DH is 78 and I don't want him trying to drive the island  I am a little nervous about news on the Dengue fever epidemic.  Online it is next to impossible to get Tobago information on that subject.  

Any opinions on tours, food, condition of Sandy Point, etc. would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## alanmj (Dec 20, 2010)

Not a problem with BA re luggage. It just took ages to unload - they are OK for small planes at POS, but big ones seem to overwhelm them. Customs was also really slow as the Customs officials were going through the luggage of all of the locals returning for Christmas...

We're at Sandy Point right now. Not a 5-star resort, but very very friendly and they organize lots of activities for guests.

You absolutely MUST go to Sunday School on Sunday evening - this isn't what it sounds like at all, but a fabulous steel band playing from around 8pm to 11pm, then the locals dance the night away. Just be careful to hang tight to your women though - Sunday School is a well known pick-up joint for local guys to try to snag white women, even those with husbands in toe...

We have a car, which you need if you want to see the island.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds great!  Thanks for the info.  BTW - do they have free internet at SPBC?


----------



## alanmj (Dec 20, 2010)

No free internet. WiFi is spotty also. Costs 40 TT/day or 200 TT/week.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 20, 2010)

*Any mention of Dengue fever?*



alanmj said:


> No free internet. WiFi is spotty also. Costs 40 TT/day or 200 TT/week.



Do you have TV stations?  How are Sandy Point tours -- please rate them if you took them.  Did they pick you up at airport -- any problems?  Did you email them before you came?

What out of the area places do you recommend we see (at the other end of the island) that the resort does not have tours to?


----------



## alanmj (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeez Cathy, do you want nothing to be a surprise??? You're coming away on holiday, so let loose and have the Caribbean slow you down...

You'll get all of the answers to your questions when you're here...


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 21, 2010)

*Old people...*



alanmj said:


> Jeez Cathy, do you want nothing to be a surprise??? You're coming away on holiday, so let loose and have the Caribbean slow you down...
> 
> You'll get all of the answers to your questions when you're here...



:hysterical: When you are pushing 80 yrs old (my DH)and still traveling from California to Tobago you tend to want things already decided.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 24, 2010)

Cathy and Bellesgirl,
Are you guys there for Christams week?  I didn;t see any arrival dates?

Bellesgirl, looks like we'll be in PV when you are....perhaps we  can have a TUGGER meeting, like we usually do when we're there.....


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 24, 2010)

*Hi Joan!*



ronandjoan said:


> Cathy and Bellesgirl,
> Are you guys there for Christams week?  I didn;t see any arrival dates?
> 
> Bellesgirl, looks like we'll be in PV when you are....perhaps we  can have a TUGGER meeting, like we usually do when we're there.....



No, we are there the last week of March.  Have an interesting trip -- Miami/Antigua/Tobago/Barbados/Miami.  Heading to Maui next month to see the whales  and Kapaa, Kauai next Christmas -- barring any health issues.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 24, 2010)

*Small world*

Cathy and Joan,

We will be in Tobago the first week in April.  Looks like we will just miss you, Cathy.  

Joan where are you staying in PV.   I would love to meet up.  Give me the details.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> :hysterical: When you are pushing 80 yrs old (my DH)and still traveling from California to Tobago you tend to want things already decided.



Cathy,

You can find a wealth of information at the Republic of Trinidad and Tobago Government website.
http://www.ttconnect.gov.tt/gortt/portal/ttconnect

Also check out Debbie's Caribbean Resort Reviews  - click on the Destinations Tab and then click on the Link for Trinidad and Tobago
http://www.debbiescaribbeanresortreviews.com/

Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 25, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Cathy,
> 
> You can find a wealth of information at the Republic of Trinidad and Tobago Government website.
> http://www.ttconnect.gov.tt/gortt/portal/ttconnect
> ...



Thank you!  They are so MUM on discussing the dengue fever epidemic there!


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 25, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you!  They are so MUM on discussing the dengue fever epidemic there!


Cathy,

From what I can tell, dengue fever seems to be an annual problem related to the rainy summer season.  I can't find anything that says there is an epidemic going on now, or even that there is anything unusual about this.  I found an article about an outbreak last July.  Do you have a link about something current?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's some info:

Dengue Fever Outbreak in Tobago - from July 27, 2010 article in Trinidad &Tobago's NewsDay

and Dengue Fever Outbreak Notice from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention - scroll down to see their Advice for Travelers

Cathy, I don't think you need to be too worried about this. You won't be there during their rainy season when chances of mosquitoes are higher. Just take proper precautions against the critters.

See this link for more info on Trinidad and Tobago weather

Have a safe trip.

Richard


----------



## sg0578280 (Dec 26, 2010)

Walk with a mosquito net to cover your bed if you can.  Get some odomos to rub on you when you are out and about or any other mosquito repellent and you will be okay.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Any suggestions for car rentals?  I believe they drive on the UK side of the road so I need to make sure we get an automatic.


----------



## alanmj (Jan 5, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> Any suggestions for car rentals?  I believe they drive on the UK side of the road so I need to make sure we get an automatic.



We rented a car for the week, but gave it back after 4 days... Not a lot of places to go really that are worth the cost of renting. Easier just to take the mini-bus from the resort to the beaches, then rent a car for one day to travel around and see eg Argyle Falls.


----------

